

Ask HN: We're moving into a new office, suggested resources? - whalesalad

The company that I work for is outgrowing its current office space, and so we're moving onto a new floor in our building with a lot more room. Right now its completely empty and lacks sufficient power and ethernet ports. We're going to be buying new tables, chairs, shelving, lamps, you name it.<p>We're not too sure how to lay it out or what kind of tables we should be buying. We all have our own ideas as to what kind of tables we'd like, how we'd like the space to feel, etc... but none of us have the expertise to get it all out on paper.<p>Have any of you brought in professional designers or architects to design your spaces? What kind of costs might we expect with having someone design our 2000 sq. ft. office?<p>We're also having a pretty hard time convincing our CEO to really invest in this move into the new area. Any advice there is appreciated as well.
======
RobGR
Get cheap ass folding cafeteria style tables, chairs out of dumpsters, and
make shelves from wood and cinderblocks.

Pay someone to design your space ? Are you kidding ?

One trick, is to get everyone to commit to once every three weeks, completely
re-arranging the space. Have everyone stay late one day, do it, and then go to
dinner together. It will keep things feeling new for longer, and if people
arrange things in a way that sucks, you only have to put up with it for three
weeks.

------
kqr2
Maybe Joel's "Bionic Office" will give you some inspiration:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BionicOffice.html>

